# Francis Landey Patton on materialism and the mind



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 8, 2020)

The philosophy which denies mind a place in the universe ought to be able to support its terrible conclusions by the presentation of evidence. But when asked on what authority they deny the universal beliefs of mankind, these philosophers have very little to say. To be sure, they are able to show that there is an intimate connection between mind and body, and they talk learnedly about nerve-currents and the grey matter of the brain. ...

For more, see Francis Landey Patton on materialism and the mind.


----------



## jwright82 (Jun 9, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The philosophy which denies mind a place in the universe ought to be able to support its terrible conclusions by the presentation of evidence. But when asked on what authority they deny the universal beliefs of mankind, these philosophers have very little to say. To be sure, they are able to show that there is an intimate connection between mind and body, and they talk learnedly about nerve-currents and the grey matter of the brain. ...
> 
> For more, see Francis Landey Patton on materialism and the mind.


Materialist views of mind are self contradictory. For instance they violate the law of identity, if my thought is identical to my brain than everything true of one must be true of the other.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

